# What can I do to feel better?



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My name is Mike and I have been dealing with Derealization, Depersonalization, Depression, and Anxiety for the past 7 years. I have made a lot of progress in the last 8 months and I was feeling alright, better than past years, but I messed up and thought I could handle smoking some weed. This really triggered my issues and now I feel like I have lost all the months of progress I made. I feel so stupid and I definitetly should have known better. In the past, Drugs were the reason I started to get all these symptoms and problems. I have been off of everything for about 8 months, including Doctor prescribed SSRIs, and I have felt the best I have in 7 years. 2 days ago I convinced myself that smoking some weed would help me with pain in my leg and possibly make me feel better breifly. It made me feel horrible and now the effects I was fighting agaisnt for so long are back and making me feel like I am losing a grip on reality again. Since I have some experience already, I know for myself that Time is the only thing that will help me, but in the short term, it is going to be hell again. What I am getting at is, Could anyone recommend anything at all that will help in the short run to combat these awful feelings? Exercise, healthy diet, and positive thinking are what I have used to feel better, but in the past I have used anxiety pills and ssris. I do not like the idea of going back on pills but I feel like I might need to now, perhaps for a short while. Any advice or opinions in greatly appreciated. Thank you for reading and for any help. Take care,

Mike


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Exercise is the go-to suggestion for me, I always start to repersonalize


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

This place is great man you can really benifit from ppls blogs like solomon said. I can relate to your weed experience as well, I have all the same issues as you and I thought i was doing ok and decided I would smoke a j. Needless to say it didnt turn out so well, panick attack and all of my symptoms were tenfold the next day. As far as meds, I am taking a benzo and I dont see any problem with it for the time being. As long as you are comfortable with your dosage I think you should go for it again. It either helps or it doesnt, no reason not to try it at this point. Good luck man


----------



## chakrisdom (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey Mike, i feel exactly as you do. I was doing fine and then i smoked some weed and now i ask myself what is life and why am i here. But its now just those thoughts, they come with pain and anxiety. I question everything around me. My friend tells me i shouldn't worry and i can either just live my life the way i am, always worrying, or i can stop worrying because i dont have the answers so what is the use? What i do to feel better is to watch funny shows.. like the office. just watch something to keep your mind off of the thoughts. i also try and spend as much time with my family as possible. hope this helps a little.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Hard exercise, healthy eating and staying the fuck away from people who you don't like or have any time for.

None of these have cured me, but they have sure been tried and tested methods for avoiding stress.


----------

